# Oasis water cooler



## up75 (Apr 18, 2012)

We have installed over 20 of these and almost almost all of them have continued to trickle after you quit release the lever. I'd take the cartridge apart, nothing was caught in it. Sometimes it would stop, sometimes not. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this or has any ideas that could help


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Have you checked the water pressure?

May not be the fountain's fault.


----------



## up75 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's at about 60 psi on every floor In the mechanical room. They are all located by flushometer restrooms. I would think if the flush valve closes the etc would also. Wouldn't it?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

up75 said:


> It's at about 60 psi on every floor In the mechanical room. They are all located by flushometer restrooms. I would think if the flush valve closes the etc would also. Wouldn't it?


Not really.

Water pressure pushing on the diaphragm keeps a flushometer valve closed. I think the setup is a bit different on a DF.

60psi should be no problem though.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Are these the mechanical push button models or is there a solenoid? If they are mechanical, you may need to adjust the push mechanism.


----------



## up75 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sewerratz I got but I think it was exactly what you were talking about. Thanks a bunch


----------

